# anyone running a 15 hp one a 13' gheenoe?



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i have one but im second guessing myself on it -havent strapped it to the back of her yet fairly pleased with the 5.5hp i have on it now when its just me and the bait but i kinda wish i had alittle more umph with two adults and gear in the boat will the hull take it? i beefed up the transom for it (full transom of 3/4 marine ply with three layers of glass and chamfered corners ) 
is anyone running one?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

prop calculator says 21 mph?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

See my post "Pucker Factor" as to why you should stay under 10 hp 

If you have a strong running 15 and open it up a 13 footer is a handful ...

Be careful wear your PFD AND KILL Switch lanyard !!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I had one with a 25 merc. With another angler up front it ran really fast but steady and nice. With just me, if i hammered the throttle to get on plane the boat would stand straight up! 12'o clock baby!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Obviously the rating for that boat is 5 HP. So anything more is done at your own risk. Still many people run bigger motors. 8- 10 hp is normal. 15 is on the upper edge of what most people consider appropriate. The bigger issue is weight. I would only run a light weight 2 stroke 15 HP. The 4 strokes are too heavy for that boat. The Mercury 10 and 15 HP 2 strokes are the same block. The only difference is the exhaust and carb.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

I placed a 20 4stroke yammi on one as a joke on a private lake once....... lets just say it will flat out move, it was removed about 20 min later. fun but not such a good idea.


----------



## labels.la (May 11, 2011)

I Ran boat to fish. But time-consuming because it is not anything.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

well weight isnt an issue (its only 10lbs heavier than my 5.5 ) its a twos stroke i weighed it the other day its 67lbs i dont plan on running the 15 when im by myself just when i have my brother or my dad in the boat both are about 200 lbs 

and i definitely wont be running a four stroke of any sort ...

thanks for info guys and if anyone else wants to chime in im open for other suggestions  

i have a line on a 10 hp how do they act with 2 people in the boat and 10hp?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

distrbute your weight to keep the nose down and the 15 with 2 guys and gear should do fine.... you dont have to be going full throttle all the time.... 10 lbs extra weight= tell brother or dad to go on a diet ;D 

Have fun and be safe...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you'd be happy with it if you did decide to hang it on there. I ran a 15 with an 18hp nissan 2-stroke and I loved it. I think it was a 27mph rig. I never ran it on the 13 but I'd think it was basically the same performing hull speed-wise. 

Just be careful. As cut runner has said, a larger motor can be handful, and illegal. He's got more gumption than me, I tried the 25 on a 13 and promptly went back to the dock!

-T


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got an 8hp on mine. I'm thinking of going to a 9.9. I had a 15hp on another skiff and I believe it would be really too much on a 13'. 9.9 is about all I'd want to try on a 13'. just my 2 cents.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

9.9 2 stroke Merc was a ton of fun by myself but a tad light with two hunters and gear. The 9.9 just came back from the shop with a really good "tune up" that is expected to produce 50% more hp.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm running a 15'ed 9.9 Yamaha on my 13 footer, CMC Tilt Trim, battery forward, fuel in the rear, grab bar and tiller ext...

One OR two in the boat, it's a damned hoot!!

No negative issues, no problems.  Runs very predictably, and fast.


----------

